# Martin 2007 line



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

*martin bows*

Scepter 4 is on its way! I'm so glad that the scepter is back!!! and a singal cam for the Slayer :wink: See you at Utah Open.


----------



## McArcher (Aug 12, 2003)

*07 Martin Line up!*

LeEarl,

I agree! I'm loving the looks of the modular risers. The S4 is fantastic! Great grip! The Martin Team has really worked hard for this years line up and it shows!:darkbeer: 

Congrads Martin Archery!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Martin bows*

Martin bows.........one over 36 ATA.........and all heavy? Does any one know there are 15% of us who still shoot fingers?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

toxo said:


> Martin bows.........one over 36 ATA.........and all heavy? Does any one know there are 15% of us who still shoot fingers?


You must have missed the rest of the line!.....Slayer is 38" ata, P3 elite is 38" ata, Cougar Elite is 42" ata and the S4 Scepter is 43" ata. I think that should cover the 15%. 

PUG


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

PUG said:


> You must have missed the rest of the line!.....Slayer is 38" ata, P3 elite is 38" ata, Cougar Elite is 42" ata and the S4 Scepter is 43" ata. I think that should cover the 15%.
> 
> PUG




Easy now Pug, Thats just 15% that havent seen the light, soon enough they will......................... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

PUG said:


> You must have missed the rest of the line!.....Slayer is 38" ata, P3 elite is 38" ata, Cougar Elite is 42" ata and the S4 Scepter is 43" ata. I think that should cover the 15%.
> 
> PUG



Hey PUG...what are the exact specs on the Slayer with Mag (14" limbs and Nitrous C cams? BH? and ATA? 

The website says:
Axle to Axle: 37.75"
Brace Height: 6.5"
Peak Speed: 335 FPS

Is that with the super mag limbs like last year? How much will the ATA and BH change going with the 14" limbs?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

That is one thing I do miss about the website this year. Last year we were able to look at the different options the bows were avalible in and the spec of the configuartion. This year that is gone, unless I have not found it yet. I like the look of the new site, but it a little different to get used to.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

*SRP of new Scepter IIII*

Can anyone tell me what type of retails they are seing for the new Scepter? It's been several years since I owned a Martin but I may be back.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

awsome line up this year!!!:star:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I drew back that Rytera...I guess Bullet X with that Vipro single cam....dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Smooooooooooooooooth as butter......I shoot 36lbs for indoor....52 for hunting....it was on 58 and was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet....


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

*martin*

I have been shooting martin bows for the last 2 years and I currently have my 4th slayr on order. I guess you could say that I like them. Cant wait for my new one to arrive


----------



## m stevenson (Nov 16, 2006)

*I hear you*

I posted on the General forum, I just brought my Pantera home.:darkbeer: 

This bow brings me back to the Martin stable, after owning a PSE for the last 9 years or so.

My previous Martins were a Warthog in the early '80's followed by a Martin target bow ( of which I can't remember the model) a Nugent Gonzo Safari from '90 or so, and now this new Pantera.

Here's a link to my thread, although it disappeared faster than jelly donuts!:smile: 

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=437521&highlight=martin+pantera

Mark


----------



## Brad&SUE (Apr 23, 2004)

*Scepter 4*

It has been said this Bow is for *Target shooting *
What do you think about this _*Bow for Hunting *_?
Thanks!
:elch:


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

*Scepter IV*

I've had the pleasure of having been shooting a chameleon Scepter IV for about 3 weeks now.I can say this about the bow....the cam draws like a dream,the grip is the best I've held,the bow holds rock steady and balances
well with a myriad of stabilizer or stabilizer and siderod configurations I've tried.The grip area has turned a cool shade of purple from the oils from my hand.I'm not a fan of the double helix string materail Martin uses but I've got a set of Bucknasty strings and cables on the way...........


----------



## Brad&SUE (Apr 23, 2004)

*martin s4*

Ttt


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Brad&SUE said:


> It has been said this Bow is for *Target shooting *
> What do you think about this _*Bow for Hunting *_?
> Thanks!
> :elch:


I think Camo is a custom only option


----------



## Brad&SUE (Apr 23, 2004)

*Martin S4*

cUSTOM sHOP oPTION -
Does that mean Martin will do it ? Or do I take it somewhere else ?

What is the retail price for this bow ?

Thanks !


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Brad&SUE said:


> cUSTOM sHOP oPTION -
> Does that mean Martin will do it ? Or do I take it somewhere else ?
> 
> What is the retail price for this bow ?
> ...


Hello Brad&SUE.

The Martin S4 come standard with the Furious cams
and the Elite limbs, with a 43" axle to axle length.

Some folks have gone to the Martin Custom Shop
and ordered the S4 riser with magnum limbs
and the Nitrous cams. This results in a shorter bow,
and a higher IBO speed rating. The switch to the Nitrous cams
is necessary if your AMO draw length needs to be 28" or greater.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Brad&SUE said:


> cUSTOM sHOP oPTION -
> Does that mean Martin will do it ? Or do I take it somewhere else ?
> 
> What is the retail price for this bow ?
> ...



The S4 in camo with elite limbs and the Furious cam retails for $699.
The S4 in camo with elite limbs and the Furious X cam (shoot through) retails for $799.


The S4 in target colors with elite limbs and the Furious Cam retails for $799.
The S4 in target colors with elite limbs and the Furious X Cam retails for $899.


----------



## Brad&SUE (Apr 23, 2004)

*Martin S4*

thanks for the information.
I love the long ATA bows. I shoot a Scepter III with Nitrous X cams.
On this new Scepter 4 I am leaning to the Furious cams with Elite limbs.
Thanks Again,
Brad


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Compared to many of you, I'm relatively new to Martin. But the diversity of the bow line and the ability to customize each on to exactly what you want is awesome. Like already said, the S4 is destined to be a classic. But don't forget the Rytera bows. So far, the first 2 models have been really special. I have the Triad Elite and the bow is sweet and plan to add the Bullet X or one of the other new bows soon. From what I know one of the new models will be a barn burner speed bow, so I'm really looking forward to its release.

I also just printed the entire Martin catalog today off the website and was shocked at what all Martin offers. Everything you need for archery and some darn nice looking shirts and hats too.

Also, even though I'm not into traditional archery, I love work working and the line of traditional bows looks great, I may end up with one of those someday soon.

I'm really proud to be associated with such a great company and the people I've talked with so far have been great. I just wish Walla Walla was not so far away...

thenson


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> I drew back that Rytera...I guess Bullet X with that Vipro single cam....dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Smooooooooooooooooth as butter......I shoot 36lbs for indoor....52 for hunting....it was on 58 and was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet....


that is one of the best shooting bows I have ever had. Martin has a great lineup this year. I have shot competitively for 20 plus years and had never shot a Martin product til recently, and I had missed the boat, accurate as heck and good bows.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Martin*

Like thenson I'm relatively new to Martin bows but I have to tell you since I first picked up my RazorX last January I have been so impressed by Martin quality and customer service. They really stand behind there products. I had an issue with one of my cams so I called the factory, then sent them my bow. I figured they would just fix the cam and send it back but when I received it they put 2 totally new cams on, brand new limbs and strings I was really impressed. 

The 2007 line is awesome - You get a whole lotta bow for the price tag. In December picked up Bengal and just could not believe the quality and perform from a $375 bow. I love it and truely feel as though I'm a Martin guy for life 

jwg1976


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Shot the Pantera at the ATA show and loved it. This was the first time that I had a Martin bow in my hand.My buddy really liked the Slayer.


Bob


----------

